

Why Is This Cargo Container Emitting So Much Radiation? (2011) - mjbellantoni
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/10/ff_radioactivecargo/all/

======
colanderman
IANAP but I'm surprised there's no device which can focus gamma radiation
(using some sort of EM field?) onto a detector grid, to give an image of
exactly from where radiation is emanating.

------
mjbellantoni
An interesting story to which I can't find any follow-up.

~~~
flexd
I remember reading this when it was published. I think whomever dumped it
either had no idea what it contained or made sure it would never be traced. I
am a bit curious to find out if they ever found out where it came from.

Since I have not heard anything I'm going to assume they never did, which is
not surprising.

